# Peachtree Candy Cane Bowl and Tray Template



## Kean (May 22, 2011)

Can someone who has the Peachtree Candy Cane Bowl and Tray Template, Stock #3897 tell me the measurements of the cutout (length & width)? PTree doesn't list the dimensions of this one on their site.


----------

